# S2+ Help With A Board



## neutralwhite (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello…I have an S2+ with a Hoop’s Triple Copper Heatsink and Ring, and want to use some HCRI LED’s such as Optosolis / E21A in either a triple with optic or even a mule. 
is there a board what could accommodate these kind of LED’s? 
20mm?.

what board do I need?. 16mm is usual I think. 20mm for triple. 

Virence/Clemence?
Thank You,
Goodnight from London.


----------

